# Alright guys...where's my S4 System Dump?



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay totally kidding but I thought someone would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Jamison904 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dang it... Thought I was going to have something to play with tonight. Oh well.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

dang


----------



## DAMAGEvINC (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn it man lol


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/03/26/download-new-s-voice-from-the-galaxy-s4/

Here's the new Svoice I know it's not much but it's a start


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

oddball said:


> http://www.droid-lif...-the-galaxy-s4/
> 
> Here's the new Svoice I know it's not much but it's a start


I'll see your S-Voice dump and raise you a potential Exynos S4 dump.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll see your svoice and exynos dumps and raise you a full 1.51GB Samsung Galaxy S4 System Dump!

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/26/samsung-galaxy-s4s-enormous-1-5gb-system-dump-leaked-and-ready-for-download/

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

sageDieu said:


> I'll see your svoice and exynos dumps and raise you a full 1.51GB Samsung Galaxy S4 System Dump!
> 
> http://www.androidpo...y-for-download/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Touche my friend, touche (tips hat)


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

This is fantastic...I wish I had something to add but nothing here unfortunately...


----------

